# Wild Boar sauce



## johnnyreb (Feb 18, 2006)

i saw this on "another" forum and was thinking of tryin it and thought about you guys so ill post it here


Wild Boar sauce


This is a "1/2" recipe, and makes 2 quarts. 
Mix in big pot over low heat 
1/6 cup salt
2 cups sugar
1/2 heaping cup packed brown sugar
1 cup beef boullion strong
6 Cups H20 

When sugars dissolve, add 
1 cup yellow mustard
1/2 cup white vinegar
1/2 cup liquid smoke. Yes, that's right. 
1 Cup Worcestershire
2 cups (16oz) tomato paste


 Simmer bubbling slowly for 2 hours.... will reduce by 1/3 and darken.


----------

